# Lake hartwell catfish tournaments



## hartwellcat (May 16, 2013)

I saw this and figured I would pass the info along.

 summer tournaments are starting this Saturday night. There are a few changes this year over years past. Mainly, they are moved to Twin Lakes boat ramp. Here's the basic info. Hope to see a good crowd this year.

TWIN LAKES BOAT RAMP
7pm-3am
$30 per boat 100% payback
$5 per boat OPTIONAL "big fish of the year"
Trailering is allowed
No limit on rods or number of people in the boat
ROD & REEL only! NO jugs, trotlines, limblines, baskets or noodling
3 fish limit
No dead fish will be weighed

In an effort to try and keep the tournout up through the whole season there will be a point system in place. Hopefully this along with the big fish for the year pot we will keep everyone intersted. Here is how the points will work.

1st place = 5pts
2nd place= 4pts
3rd place = 3pts
BIG FISH = 2pts
All other paying teams = 2pts

The team winning the points for the year will get to fish the summer tournaments for FREE next year.


----------



## j_seph (May 16, 2013)

These the same ones Weathermantrey fishes?


----------



## hartwellcat (May 16, 2013)

Yes I believe it is.


----------

